# Outlook 2003 won't send emails



## WITTESR (Oct 26, 2004)

I have been using Outlook 2003 for a few weeks and I think it's great. I had Outlook wit Office XP Pro before. It was working well. Now it will not send emails. It receives them but does not send them. I have disabled my McAfee Firewall, and Provacy Mngr. I get and receive emails in Outlook Express but ont Outlook 2003.
HELP all my business and my jb search files are all in Outllok 2003


----------



## cool_kareem (Nov 10, 2004)

WITTESR said:


> I have been using Outlook 2003 for a few weeks and I think it's great. I had Outlook wit Office XP Pro before. It was working well. Now it will not send emails. It receives them but does not send them. I have disabled my McAfee Firewall, and Provacy Mngr. I get and receive emails in Outlook Express but ont Outlook 2003.
> HELP all my business and my jb search files are all in Outllok 2003


try calling up your local ISP so they can check on the settings of your Outlook...usually its a cause of a server name change :grin:


----------



## mdg66 (Jun 30, 2004)

Have you checked to see it your out going email IP address is different from you incomming? Open outlook, tool, accounts, the Mail tab. Find your default account. High light it and go to properties server and see if you incomming and outgoing mail are using the same IP address? I don't know if it will help but it might.


----------



## beetlejuice1005 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am having the same troubles.

I am using outlook 2003, but now it won't send emails. I have used the same settings on a different computer using outlook 2000 on the same network, and it works fine. 

When I go to send the email, it just sits there in the outbox. I bring up the message box, and it says that it is completed, but the blue bar just sits there. I cancel the send/receive, and try to delete the email, but it won't let me because it says that it is currently being used (can't remember the exact message)

I hope somebody can help me.


----------



## Jehu (Jun 16, 2007)

I've had the same problem. The weird part is, I can open the outbox message, highlight the address, delete it, retype the exact same thing, hit resend and it works on the next send/receive. I've actually got this down to just using ctrl-x / ctrl-c (cut & paste) the recipient's address and it'll work.

Weird huh?


----------

